# Wie geht das 1xgif



## Krone1 (7 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Akrueger100 (7 Dez. 2013)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## schiwi51 (7 Dez. 2013)

toller Trick :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2013)

sauber
:thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2013)

coole Sache! :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Verblüffend! 

Vielleicht bekommt das "d 13" raus.


----------



## Duant (7 Dez. 2013)

ist gar nicht so wild. die dritte schoko reihe von unten ist nach dem schnitt halt etwas schmaler. halt um ein stück schmaler. ist aber kaum zu sehen. wenn ihr eure maus auf die obere rechte ecke packt, seht ihr nach dem schneiden den unterschied. die schokolade ist etwas kürzer, obwohl die anzahl der stücke stimmt.


----------



## CukeSpookem (7 Dez. 2013)

Den Trick beherrschen die Süßwarenhersteller schon lange, jedesmal weniger drin zum gleichen Preis....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2013)

Ich habe das schon oft gesehen, jedesmal schwirren mir die sinne:crazy:
:thx:​


----------



## comatron (7 Dez. 2013)

Wäre doch mal ein guter Tip für die Regierung beim Umgang mit dem Staatshaushalt.


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

ich kapiers nicht :angry:


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2013)

*Irre !!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------

